# [DONE] Wanted: Sheraton Vistana Resort - Week 5, 2015, 2BR



## Keno55 (Dec 26, 2014)

We are looking for a Sheraton Vistana Resort rental for week 5, 2015.   

Arrive in Orlando, Saturday, January 31, 2015 for seven days.   
We could arrive Sunday, February 1, but we prefer the Saturday arrival. 
(We already have air travel arranged.)

Looking for two bedrooms, two bathrooms, with a patio.   

Please let us know the area within Vistana, and the asking price.    

No kids, no pets, no smoke.    We'll take good care of your place.   

Thanks, 
  - tim


----------



## Keno55 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone?, Anyone?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Keno55 - The maximum rental price in this forum is $700 per week, and the maintenance fee for this resort is about $1,000.  

Try the TUG Marketplace, and www.redweek.com.  If you have an RCI Acct., check the rentals on RCI.


----------



## Keno55 (Jan 21, 2015)

We have found a rental.   Thanks to all those that responded.


----------

